# The T5002 died today... Upgrade time!



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok guys, so my T500.2 finally bought the farm. It's been kicking about 4 years now and one of the fans died, amplifier followed shortly there after. Took one of my JBL GT5-12's with it.

I've long been unhappy with the partially finished state of my trunk. So I'm looking to do some remodeling.

I was looking at a couple of amplifiers, my main concern being space, as the T500.2 was frigging huge and impossible to fit in an amp rack. My second concern being power, I'd like to go a bit bigger with this one.

The amplifiers I'm considering are as follows:

*Alpine PDX-1.1000*
PDX-1.1000 - Alpine 1 Ch 1000 Watt Digital Power Amplifier

* RMS Continuous Power (14.4V, 20-200Hz)
o 1000 Watts x 1 @ 4 Ohm
o 1000 Watts x 1 @ 2 Ohm
* S/N Ratio : 110dBA
* CEA2006 S/N Ratio : 80dBA
* Input Impedance : 10k ohms
* Frequency Response (200Hz/-3dB) : 20 - 200Hz
* Input Sensitivity : 0.1 - 8.0V
* Dimensions : 10-1/8" x 2-7/16" x 7-9/16" (WHD)
* Extreme Power Density Mono Amplifier
* MOS-FET Power Supply
* Unique Stacking Installation
* Quick Connect Speaker Terminal
* High Efficiency Digital Circuit Design
* Variable LP Crossover
* Thermal Management Processor
* Top Mounted Blue LED Power/Status Indicator
* Gold Plated RCA Input Connectors
* 4-Layer Glass Epoxy PC Board 

*Rockford Fosgate T1000-1bd*
T1000-1bd Rockford Fosgate Power (2009 Edition) Monoblock 1000 Watt Compact Class D Car Amplifier

# RMS Power Rating:

* 4 ohms: 350 watts x 1 chan.
* 2 ohms: 650 watts x 1 chan.
* 1 ohm: 1000 watts x 1 chan.

# Max power output: 1000 watts
# MEHSA MOSFET power supply
# Utilizes TO-247 MOSFETs instead of TO-220 MOSFETs which have 60% more metal tab area for more power capacity, lower impedance and improved heat dissipation
# Remote bass level input: Rockford Fosgate Punch required and sold separately
# Power(blue), thermal(red), protect(yellow) LED indicators
# Bass Boost (0-18 dB bass boost at 45 Hz)
# Discrete Surface Mount (DSM) components decrease cross talk and operating temperatures by creating circuitry with a smaller footprint
# Cast aluminum heatsink utilizes convection cooling techniques to evenly distribute heat around the entire amplifier
# Differential RCA level inputs
# RCA Passthrough
# Audiophile grade speaker screw terminals
# Variable low-pass filter (35-250 Hz, 24 dB/octave)
# Butterworth Infrasonic Filter (24 dB at 28 Hz)
# CEA-2006 compliant amplifier
# Frequency response: 20-250,000 Hz
# Dimensions: 13-5/8"L x 8-1/8"W x 2-1/8"H
# 4-gauge power and ground wiring is required for installation. 

I'm open to suggestion here on any other amplifiers with a small footprint in the 1000w RMS range. I'm still up in the air about what woofer(s) this will power. Space is a huge concern in my Honda Prelude trunk, so I was considering returning to a single woofer. I've become used to around 120dB from the subs so I'd like to improve upon that if possible. I do like the amount of air that my 2 JBL GT5-12's moved, but I feel that I didn't have the proper enclosure space for them. I'm a ported box addict as well so that doesn't help matters from a space perspective.

My total price range is around $600 for subwoofers and amplifier. Either of those amps I can pick up in the $300 range, but again, I'm willing to pay to play if the added expense is worth it.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*$517.00 for both shipped !*


$358.00 w free shipping Rockford Fosgate T1000-1bd 1000W Class-bd Mono Car... - eBay (item 120533619754 end time Jul-19-10 19:17:11 PDT)
$159.00
JBL P1222 CAR 12" SUB WOOFER DVC 2 OHM POWER SERIES NEW - eBay (item 130400837735 end time Jul-15-10 15:46:15 PDT)

DVC 2 ohm sub [ JBL P1222
These are brand new, never used, not refurbished. ]



> 12" 1,200 Watt Dual 2 Ohm Voice Coil Subwoofer
> 
> FREE UPS Ground SHIPPING IN THE CONTIGUOUS 48 STATES!
> Specifications
> ...


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> *$517.00 for both shipped !*
> 
> 
> $358.00 w free shipping Rockford Fosgate T1000-1bd 1000W Class-bd Mono Car... - eBay (item 120533619754 end time Jul-19-10 19:17:11 PDT)
> ...


The price seems nice. It takes 400w RMS, which is a little over 125w RMS over what mine currently take... 97dB sensitivity compared to the 93dB I've got now... Can't find info on xmax though.

Either way, I'm assuming you'd be suggesting a single 12" wired at 1 ohm load to use the full power of the amplifier. Two would simply not fit. I can't quite give up 3 cubes of trunkspace. Can I safely double the RMS wattage of the woofer without damaging it? I mean headroom is headroom but double?

I was actually considering a Single W12GTi MKii

Seems to be a beefy sub, 20mm xmax, 91dB sensitivity, and 700w RMS 3000 peak... Only a few questions I have regarding that woofer...

#1. 6 ohm DVC? Strange. I'd be at 3 ohms with that woofer , would that RF amp have the power to play that sub? The alpine seems to be a better choice there?

#2. Will the wattage make up the sensitivity drop from 93dB to 91dB? I'm thinking yes.

At a 2.25 cube box, I could probably make the plunge.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The 1.5 ohms will drop your amps output so it will be under a 1,000 watt and yes just one sub.

It would be a great choice in my opinion.



> ya or that id go ported, idk say 2.5-3 cubes tuned to 32Hz that would be pretty good, how much room do u have to work w/?





> Recommended vented enclosure volume is 1,75ft3 (49.56liters) and port length 277mm (10-3/4") and diameter 102mm (4"), but im not sure, if with this solution i got maximum from this SW...
> 
> THIELE-SMALL PARAMETERS of JBL P1222 DVC
> 
> ...


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> The 1.5 ohms will drop your amps output so it will be under a 1,000 watt and yes just one sub.
> 
> It would be a great choice in my opinion.


That puts it in the running definatley.

I also found this guy:

http://www.crutchfield.com/s_130W3002D2/Pioneer-TS-W3002D2.html?search=TS-W3002&ssi=0

Opinions there? Looks like a pretty meaty woofer from pioneer... which I'm slightly surprised at. Compared to that JBL, it's sensitivity rating of 90dB at 1 volt makes it very comparable to the 94dB advertised by crutchfield on the p1224, (and the 97dB claim of the p1222)

It likes a bunch more power, and wants a similar chunk of trunk space.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

psud3ity said:


> At a 2.25 cube box, I could probably make the plunge.


This one is 2 ohm DVC , it needs 2.2 cu ft , SPL: 98.2dB

$300.00 shipped

Specifications:

* Die-*Cast Aluminum Basket*

* *Tough* Pulp / Kevlar Cone

* *Dual 3"*, 2 Ohm *Voice Coils*

* *Aluminum Voice Coil Heat Sink*

* Anodized Aluminum Voice Coil Former

* Extended Back-plate with Aero-Vent

* _Stitched Tinsel Leads
_
* Spring Loaded Push Terminals

* Rubber Gasket

* Rubber Magnet Cover

* Frequency Response: 25 to 140Hz

* SPL: 98.2dB

* Nominal Impedance: 2 Ohms per Voice Coil

* RMS Power Handling: 750 Watts

** DC Burst Rating: 2000 Watts
*
* Mounting Hole Diameter: 11.25"

* Mounting Depth: 7.25"

_________________________________________________________________

* Recommended Enclosure Size: 2.2 Cubic Feet

* Recommended Enclosure Type: Vented

* Recommended Port Dimensions: 4" x 4.6"[*PVC or Aeroport*]


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

a$$hole said:


> This one is 2 ohm DVC , it needs 2.2 cu ft , SPL: 98.2dB
> 
> $300.00 shipped
> 
> [/B]]



But that 98dB is at 2.83v... not 1v like the pioneer...

And by the way, thank you for the replies, You seem to always be the one actually giving input on my situations. I'm just playing devils advocate here. I want to make sure I consider all options before i spend a pile of money.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

With 1000wrms on a single 12" sensitivity is not worth looking at.


----------



## 08Raider (Jun 17, 2010)

psud3ity said:


> I was actually considering a Single W12GTi MKii
> 
> Seems to be a beefy sub, 20mm xmax, 91dB sensitivity, and 700w RMS 3000 peak... Only a few questions I have regarding that woofer...
> 
> ...



The W12GTi MKii is the best sounding sub I have ever heard........great SQ and it can get really loud. The PDX 1000 should have more than enough power to push it.


----------



## oslouie (Jul 6, 2010)

I like the looks of the PDX but the RF would do more power. My personal opinion would be the RF.


----------



## psud3ity (Mar 10, 2009)

I managed to get the RF locally for a steal. So I'm just basically in subwoofer decision hell. Most likely going with the P1222 unless there's another candidate I should look at.


----------



## oslouie (Jul 6, 2010)

psud3ity said:


> I managed to get the RF locally for a steal. So I'm just basically in subwoofer decision hell. Most likely going with the P1222 unless there's another candidate I should look at.


Nice choice!


----------



## swargolet (Jul 16, 2010)

Good choice on the fosgate. I bought one when they first came out and it's powering a JL 13w7 with ease. The birth sheet said it puts out 1400W @ 1 ohm @ 14.4V. I actually wired the sub in parallel so .75 ohms and the amp is doing just fine. I called fosgate to see what these amps can do and they say that although it says 1 ohm minimum, they can go down to .4 ohms.


----------



## bassfreak (Apr 11, 2007)

Id look at MMATS or Zapco if you want a awesome amp.. there both about 450 or so..


----------

